# Weaning



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

When is a good time to begin the weaning process. I need the earliest but best time for mom and pups.

Also, is there a site or can anyone tell me the best way to wean these pups? What do I use (cheap please) that is good for them and is the easiest way to go?


Sorry, having 9 pups was unexpected for the most part and with a new baby myself and a 'spirited' toddler, I need to get these pups on to good homes soon as best, easy and fast as I can.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

NewParentsTo9 said:


> When is a good time to begin the weaning process. I need the earliest but best time for mom and pups.
> 
> Also, is there a site or can anyone tell me the best way to wean these pups? What do I use (cheap please) that is good for them and is the easiest way to go?
> 
> ...


I know that there are a few members who are breeders. You could try pm'ing them. 

telsmith1
DelmarvaGold
Tahnee GR

I think there is others too, but you could start there. I'm sure they'd be able to help.


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you so much!!!

I will send PM's now and direct them to this thread and hopefully they can help me.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Telsmith1 is our breeder...highly recommend you contact her


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have been weaning puppies for so many years I am not sure I can write the process down-I just do it! LOL!

I usually begin the weaning process between 3 and 4 weeks. I wean my puppies straight onto a high quality all stage food, such as Candidae. If I did not do that, I would wean them onto a Large Breed Puppy food. This is not the time to skimp on cost. It is very important they be weaned onto a good quality food. I think it helps if Momma has been fed the same food, as far as getting their tummies adjusted to it.

A lot of Momma dogs will stop cleaning up after the puppies when solid food is introduced. Good for her, a lot of extra work for us to keep them clean! They usually choose one area as a potty area though, and another spot to sleep and play. Keeping them clean makes housebreaking easier for their new owners.

When I first introduce food, I make a thin gruel with warm water and the puppy food, mashing it up until it is a thin consistency, put it in a low pan, and introduce the puppies to it. I will put some on my fingers and let them eat it off. It is pretty messy and a lot of fun! Momma dog of course is out of reach, otherwise she is likely to eat up all the food and the puppies will nurse because it is easier! I start out with a half cup of puppy food per puppy per time, and then just judge from how much they eat once they get used to it. Momma gets to come in and clean puppies and finish up the food. Do watch the puppies though-in my last litter one little boy was such a voracious eater that he ended up inhaling some of the puppy mix and got pnuemonia. He recovered fine, but it was scary and expensive.

I usually take Mom away from the puppies each time, an hour or so before I put down the puppy mix, so they will be hungry.

I feed them no less than 4 times a day to start, as their little stomachs can only hold so much. As they get used to the puppy mix, and better at eating it, I add less water. It is still pretty liquidy, although at around 6 weeks I start to just soften the food for them, as they are better at chewing. By the time they go home at 7 to 8 weeks, they can even chew solid food but I still moisten it, as sometimes it hurts their teeth and they don't eat as much as they should. 

I use special puppy food pans that look like a flying saucer-it helps (a little) to keep the puppies out of the food bowl, and provides plenty of room at the table for everyone.

i always watch the entire process, so I can observe their interactions and make sure that no one gets left out and that no one inhales the food.

If they are now 3 weeks of age, they should already have been wormed once. I start worming between 2 and 3 weeks of age with Nemex 2. It is very safe and very effective. My schedule is pretty much 3 weeks, 5 weeks, 7 weeks for worming, unless there is a problem.

I do my own vaccinations, and they get their first puppy shot between 6 and 7 weeks. They also get a vet exam between 6 and 7 weeks-always fun but a lot of work loading up that many puppies!

I also clip toenails at least once a week, starting at 7 to 10 days of age.

You have a lot of hard work ahead of you-but a lot of fun as well!

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers
Endeavor Golden Retrievers


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> I have been weaning puppies for so many years I am not sure I can write the process down-I just do it! LOL!
> 
> I usually begin the weaning process between 3 and 4 weeks. I wean my puppies straight onto a high quality all stage food, such as Candidae. If I did not do that, I would wean them onto a Large Breed Puppy food. This is not the time to skimp on cost. It is very important they be weaned onto a good quality food. I think it helps if Momma has been fed the same food, as far as getting their tummies adjusted to it.
> 
> ...


Linda pretty much summed up the process. I pretty much follow the exact same routine, except my vet does my pups shots and I worm at 2, 4 and 6 weeks.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You need to move them from the whelping box as soon as they start solid food. There will be one heck of a mess. We usually put them in a homemade playpen full of pine shavings. The pine shavings need to be changed more frequently as they get older.


----------

